# Dude Being Dude (pic heavy)



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

My baby Dude. (by popular demand from a clear fan  ... LOL )

dude eating grass... yum yum yum









Dude eating his broccoli and some sunflower seeds (will ONLY eat sunflower sees if i mix it with his favorite foods and crush them first with something)









Dude visiting a scorpion. ( he likes to stare into the tanks and also loves to watch the fish in the tanks too )









Dude sharing millet with his best friend.









Dude just hanging about "testing" everything he sees. :wacko:









and that my friends is Dude's morning adventures....... lol


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2010)

oh he is just so cute, i wanna squish his head off (me and my mum say that about animals that are just too cute for their own good). i love the picture of him sharing his millet, it looks like hes saying "if you really start eating my millet there is gonna be trouble". beautiful pictures


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

dream said:


> oh he is just so cute, i wanna squish his head off (me and my mum say that about animals that are just too cute for their own good). i love the picture of him sharing his millet, it looks like hes saying "if you really start eating my millet there is gonna be trouble". beautiful pictures


Hahahahaha ! I was a bit worried when you said you want to squish his head off... untill I read furthur down... LOL hahaha

And that toy is like his favourite friend...he wouldn't mind sharing with that bird even if he was real...LOL. Dude loves his bird. He preens it and kissed it and then trys to bit the wings and eyes off the toy...LOL
Thanks for the nice comments....lol Dude is cute and super sweet just to top it off.


----------



## JoshM56 (Mar 31, 2010)

He is sooo cute ! Does he like that sort of grass... I have some in the garden andd might use it!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's without a doubt the cutest baby I have ever seen. I love how he's sharing his food with his best friend, he's so adorable!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

The grass is just some sort of runner grass that seams to hide between my fences and up this other flower vine I have. So I rip it out (sometimes more than a metre long of it) and make it into a wreath looking thing and hang it up for Dude. He swings on it and eats it and loves it.



& thanks Solace, I hope he stays cute and adorable forever. (But then again he always will be in my eyes)


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aren't they the cutest when they're babies.. you just want to pick them up and squish them (not to the point of suffocation :blush I was like that when I was hand-feeding/raising 2 of my 'tiels, they were only 3 weeks old when I got them and I spent most days just sitting with them and cuddling them, when they weren't sleeping or being hand-fed.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Great pictures, they're adorable. Dude is such a cute Tiel'!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

My babe is nearly 14 weeks old now. He was such a baby when I got him at only 6 weeks old.... such a personality now compared to what he was.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Dude is gaining a huge fan base, including me! he is so cute sharing his millet with his buddy, my favorite picture of the bunch


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Ah it must be the owner who's rubbing off on dude...LOL. How else can you explain a normal grey boring cockatiel can be so god **** cute and entertaining for all. Hahahahahahaha !

He has some fans and has converted people into wanting and buying cockatiels too in hope that they are just like dude. But my friends..... dude is a one and only and you`ll never find another ! (Hope they don't get too dissapointed when they get a cockatiel that just doesn't even compare to dude...LOL)

I`m sure Dudes head would explode and he`d be showing off even more than he does, if he knew what everyone was saying about him. He's the biggest attention seeker ever. Even without my help! LOL


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey there handsome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Finally, some pics of your spunky little Dude. He is so incredibly photogenic, and has the cutest poses. He just makes me want to cuddle him. My favourite pics are of him with his broccoli and with the scorpions. Alby loves to watch the fish in the tank as well. Then tries desperately to get to the plants in the tank. Der :wacko: hahaha.

Thanks for posting pics of Dude. Gotta keep his fans happy!!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahahaha, Yep.


----------



## Ronnie (May 23, 2010)

Haha, Wicks likes to look in the fish tanks too.

Dude is awesome, I love the second picture 'Go away and let me eat my broccoli!'


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

i have millions of pictures of Dude..... i have some new cute ones that i will have to upload, ADORABLE outside in the sun time caged ones. and more eating ones... my fave are eating ones....lol


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

How Adorable


----------



## chris24 (May 3, 2010)

i love that photo where he is eating the grass! his eyes are so cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree Dude is a HAM!!! He is so adorable and he knows how to share...so cute you just want to squeeze him and hold him and never put him down!!!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> I agree Dude is a HAM!!! He is so adorable and he knows how to share...so cute you just want to squeeze him and hold him and never put him down!!!


Hahahaha untill he gets into one of the moods when all he wants to do is be a smoke alarm. Then you don't even want to be in the same room as the silly bird...lol. 
Whenever im on the phone people think im buring something because they say why's your smoke alarm going off. And I have to say its just the bird....lol.... and the usual response back is...how annoying!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He's just letting you know he's there!!! And normal plain tiels are the best, Mudflap is normal and he is my little pudgy baby. He loves to sing and will do it just for fun! It's the personality that makes the bird not the coloring!!!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Your so very right roxy culver.

Dude has more than enough personality...lol. I wouldn't have believed it before I owned dude , that a bird could be sooo cool and funny and entertaining and smart and confident and friendly as Dude.
I've only ever had 1 other cockatiel years and year and years ago. (Whitefaced cinnamon pied) and I thought he was great and all that. But compared to him even Dudes personality just shines bright. He seriously is sooooo spoilt and has everything . . . hahaha just like my kid. 
And look how that turned out. My kids a brat now who demands everything and if he doesn't get it (which pretty much doesn't happy because I am a sucker pushover) then watch out world he is going on a rampage ! But atleast he's only a brat to me ... not the rest of the world. Everyone thinks he's a angel and so well behaved.  hmmmmmmmmm...
I wonder if the same thing will happen to Dude...LOL. 
Well he does the psycho rampage if you do something he doesn't like. And he screams if he doesn't get what he wants (like when dude sees the meal worm bucket you just can't say no or he screams and trys to tear the lid off the bucket).
Hmmm history repeating itself ??? 

Woops ! LoL


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Oh but its fun to spoil them!!! They get just about anything they want and they know when they're in for a treat when I pull out the wheat thins. Cinnamon will try to eat them right out of my hand!!! Is it bad that history is repeating itself for you? I think not!!! You enjoy it too much lol.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Our family motto for life is.... a life isn't worth living if your not making the most of it and having fun. 
I live by that motto. People say I am always happy and nothing ever bothers me.
So the bird can join in too. Why not ! Is fun for me to spoil my babies . And its fun for my babies to be spoilt.

On wednesday. Dude is getting ..... a drum (the bird pulls the string with a bead on the end and when they let it go the stick on the drum beats the drum and makes a noise!)... a guitar (it has beads and bells on it to make music)... and another swing... LOL. All things I have seen at the petshop that I want to put in dudes cage too...lol. I`ll have to take pictures. These little toys and awesome.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Dude is SO CUTE! He looks just like my Little Bird, right down to the fluffiness, big eyes and speckles on the back of the head (see the picture in my signature for a comparison- that picture was when he was an adult, but he looked like Dude as a babe). His personality sounds like Little Bird too. Birdies like them are very special and hard to find. Make sure to treasure Dude, though I'm sure you don't need to be reminded of that  Oh and when Dude hits "the teenage years" don't be surprised if he starts throwing little temper tantrums- I knew I shouldn't, but I couldn't help but laugh when Little Bird did it.

Got anymore pictures to share?


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahaha Dude throws tantrums now !

He threw one at me a few mins ago because I wouldn't pick him up and he couldn't get up my leg to come to me from the floor. So he screamed at me and was biting my foot trying to get me to get him up.


Yes I have plenty of pictures. But untill I find my camera cord (put it somewhere last night and can't remember where) can't upload any till I find it. LoL.

But keep your eyes open. I`m always posting About Dude and pictures of him.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

My little boy was just like Dude as well... same big personality and attitude. But the teenage phase was torture. He went from being my beautiful, cuddly little angel to birdzilla (drawing blood, swooping to attack... the lot.) It was awful because I thought he hated me all of a sudden. We persevered through it and he became my sweet little angel again (and now he is literally. :angel. If it does happen, just work through it because they do come good again.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahaha ... thanks. I`ll have to keep that in mind when he is trying claw my eyes out cause he hates me when he is a "teenager"... any indication when that will be so I can be prepared??? LOL


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Holl was about 12 months when it started and it lasted ALL of summer. It was a very long summer this year. :<_<


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh noooo... lol. So i`ll be ready and waiting then around that time...LOL.


----------

